# Are the old replies to threads from SH.ORG gonna be restored in some way?



## Maxine (Sep 14, 2020)

Cuz' on SH.ORG replies to threads left by users of the forums a lot of time added more interesting info to the discussion of thread even more than the thread itself.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, in some way probably. It's a lot of work so it wil take some time. I don't know the state of the replies in the archives, but it seems there are a lot of missing pages, which will make browsing them a bit inconvenient. But it's planned to restore what is possible.

A lot of comments can be accessed already via waybackmachine. There's a link below those posts where its a wayback archive at archive.org exists.


----------



## AlgulSiento (Sep 14, 2020)

You can restore them assigning "the original page is missing" template where needed.


----------



## Lost In Time (Sep 14, 2020)

Maxine said:


> Cuz' on SH.ORG replies to threads left by users of the forums a lot of time added more interesting info to the discussion of thread even more than the thread itself.


So true. For me, reading the comments to the threads were like snuggling up with long-lost books on a cold winter's night by an antiquitech crackling fire. They are missed.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

Lost In Time said:


> So true. For me, reading the comments to the threads were like snuggling up with long-lost books on a cold winter's night by an antiquitech crackling fire. They are missed.



Hopefully it will feel like that again once this place is getting more populated by previous and new members.


----------



## Potato (Sep 15, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Yes, in some way probably. It's a lot of work so it wil take some time. I don't know the state of the replies in the archives, but it seems there are a lot of missing pages, which will make browsing them a bit inconvenient. But it's planned to restore what is possible.
> 
> A lot of comments can be accessed already via waybackmachine. There's a link below those posts where its a wayback archive at archive.org exists.


Why are there missing pages? Who wiped them? 

When I try to access the wayback archive it just says an error has occurred.


----------



## luddite (Sep 15, 2020)

Potato said:


> Why are there missing pages? Who wiped them?
> 
> When I try to access the wayback archive it just says an error has occurred.



There is no conspiracy here. It is simply that the Wayback Archive didn't archive those pages. If it did, they would be there like all the thousands of pages that are there.

Bing or Google cache may have them.


----------



## Chince (Sep 15, 2020)

thanks to everyone involved in getting this machine greased up again, noble work. i admire you all


----------



## VonCrisp (Sep 15, 2020)

Would it be possible to setup some kind of workflow so that users can help recover posts from wayback/bing/google cache?


----------



## Sapioit (Sep 18, 2020)

VonCrisp said:


> Would it be possible to setup some kind of workflow so that users can help recover posts from wayback/bing/google cache?


Normal people could still copy posts from the waybach-machine post to the new post, if they have the time and willingness to do so.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

Maxine said:


> Cuz' on SH.ORG replies to threads left by users of the forums a lot of time added more interesting info to the discussion of thread even more than the thread itself.


I am glad this thread was started . I did sign up to the discord site , but due to only having a phone and having to walk up a hill ( am currently deep in the bush) to use it, I never got to contribute what I have archived before the site opened here. I have some  full pages saved from the reset thread , and also a couple more I can't remember which threads. I need to gather from two phones and a laptop which I am not near right now but do have pages with comments saved. Just need the time and availability to gather my devices to sort through everything and put in one folder.  I also have many ,many book links and pdf's of such saved , I will, when back in civilization spend a day sorting,and  putting everything together, hopefully in the next two weeks . Is it possible to have a thread/ forum set up specifically to upload these things ? I'm not sure what's the best way to offer them up . Thank you admin. For setting up this new site. I didn't know what I'd lost until this community and all your research vanished. Hoping some of what I have will help fill some gaps in the transfer.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Lost In Time said:


> Maxine said:
> 
> 
> > Cuz' on SH.ORG replies to threads left by users of the forums a lot of time added more interesting info to the discussion of thread even more than the thread itself.
> ...


Oh yes! I was a long time lurker, wasn't in a position ( still not really) to interact regularly or usefully, although I felt like I'd finally found my tribe after a life long search. Totally relate.  I did try to register at shorg in april when I had something important to contribute to a thread but it all went weird and was accused of spamming and sent to some unknown site called something topsecret by a redirect. Freaked me out, and went back to lurking. Had a honeypot feel to what happened .All I did was register and click back to view the site and that happened.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 18, 2020)

Oracle said:


> I did try to register at shorg in april when I had something important to contribute to a thread but it all went weird and was accused of spamming and sent to some unknown site called something topsecret by a redirect. Freaked me out, and went back to lurking. Had a honeypot feel to what happened .All I did was register and click back to view the site and that happened.



That happened to me during November and December 2019. I got through 5 different email addresses and tried different countries in my VPN, but I was banned for spamming every time I tried to register without ever having posted. I was also redirected to ATS.com (AboveTopSecret) - KD's favourite reference for unwelcome posters. After weeks of trying and then waiting for approval that never came and emails that were never answered, I got my son to register me from the UK and that worked. So, when KD said I wasn't welcome on SH when he banned me, he wasn't kidding.

I have had a similar previous experience of this with Farcebook. Years ago I used it to keep in touch with my family. When I found out what it was all really about I deleted my account... or so I thought. When the Flat Earth thing broke I registered again with a fictional username. They banned me after a few weeks for not declaring my real ID. Since then I can't register in Facebook anymore - they are able to identify me regardless of IP or email address. I even changed the serial numbers of my hard disks (HWID), but they still know it's me. Anyway, the point is Farcebook use heavy duty 'black-ops' methods to identify internet users, *but how and why was the same technology being used on SH?*

With regard to the old replies, I agree that there was a lot of great information generated by the discussion of a topic. At times, however, there was also a lot of irrelevant stuff as well, so maybe some discretion is required.


----------



## luddite (Sep 18, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Is it possible to have a thread/ forum set up specifically to upload these things ? I'm not sure what's the best way to offer them up . Thank you admin. For setting up this new site.


We have the integrated wiki https://stolenhistory.net/wiki/  for thread recovery and research.


----------



## Sapioit (Sep 18, 2020)

luddite said:


> We have Home Page for thread recovery and research.


We need a different account for that wiki site. This will deter many people from contributing.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 18, 2020)

Sapioit said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > We have Home Page for thread recovery and research.
> ...



You are right. We may set up an alternative with a unified log-in.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > I did try to register at shorg in april when I had something important to contribute to a thread but it all went weird and was accused of spamming and sent to some unknown site called something topsecret by a redirect. Freaked me out, and went back to lurking. Had a honeypot feel to what happened .All I did was register and click back to view the site and that happened.
> ...


Yes that was the name of the site,and I recall now all the KD mentions,I remember wondering about that and thinking it must have been where the original core members came from to discuss their interests without trolls. Wow, thats an incredible experience, I admire your tenacity.KD's reactions to some posters comments wrt ats replies was one of the things that put me off joining. Some of his own posts were a bit out there. It felt to me like discussions were controled and not fully free and open. I disliked the ego "my site" " my interests only"  side of that, it seemed about personal direction of conversation as opposed to a normal admin effort of keeping a discussion clean and freeflowing.I instantly wanted to sign up to the new site however when I saw who was behind it.A dream team for sure of former posters I admired and respected. Here's to the future,terrible shame about everyone's lost work though.


----------



## Prolix (Sep 18, 2020)

Oracle said:


> I did try to register at shorg in april when I had something important to contribute to a thread but it all went weird and was accused of spamming and sent to some unknown site called something topsecret by a redirect.



Yeah, I had that too. The redirect was particularly annoying.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

luddite said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to have a thread/ forum set up specifically to upload these things ? I'm not sure what's the best way to offer them up . Thank you admin. For setting up this new site.
> ...


Excellent. Thank you.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Magnumopus said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > I did try to register at shorg in april when I had something important to contribute to a thread but it all went weird and was accused of spamming and sent to some unknown site called something topsecret by a redirect.
> ...


Yes, another thing I found odd was all the use of whackypedia. Mocking it on one hand and yet using it in all his OP's as reference. I mean it's fine to refer to it to show contrasting main stream narrative but there's more trustworthy one's out there, I tend to use infogalactic.com myself for less bias info. I assumed he was monetizing via links to it since the site was free. Also using Gaggle search and captcha, why use BIG BRO'S when there are other options? For me,way too many anomalies to risk joining. Hoping SH net takes other routes moving forward.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 18, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Excellent. Thank you.



This will be the new one: https://stolenhistory.net/wiki/ and we won't need a separate log-in for that. Everyone who is a member from the old forum will be able to contribute, and I'll add other members manually per request.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Sapioit said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...





dreamtime said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. Thank you.
> ...


Thank you. Please add me though it will be a little while before I'm organised enough to contribute to it. What about just book links I have that I bookmarked out of various comments over time but never saved the actual referring comments or topics ? Should I add them there also or post them in a list in the books forum?


----------



## Potato (Sep 19, 2020)

luddite said:


> Potato said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there missing pages? Who wiped them?
> ...


I've been contemplating your response. You can say there is no conspiracy here, but this is exactly what has happened at every other alternative forum I've seen shut down over the years. Has everyone forgotten the complaints by users that the site was compromised only a short time ago? Then KD disappears with no explanation and no contact? Then this new site starts up and no one wants to talk about what happened or why info is missing? 

Has anyone gotten a response from KD yet? Is it even fair that we start up a replacement site if he didn't want the old one to continue? It was his baby after all.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 20, 2020)

Potato said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Potato said:
> ...



The decision to create a new site was discussed quite extensively in back channels set up in case the original site ever went down. Everyone involved is aware of the potential risks (if any) of starting a new version with as many threads as could be recovered.

There is simply no information that anyone has as to why the original was shut down. Creating a thread to discuss the why would be pointless - an exercise in what-ifs and baseless theories. We are just as much in the dark as anyone else. But the fact remains that many of us choose to continue researching these topics regardless of the old site going down, or the feelings of KD (also an assumption). That is why this site exists.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 1, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Everyone involved is aware of the potential risks (if any) of starting a new version with as many threads as could be recovered.



Just wanted to add that I am still working on recovering additional threads and perhaps more importantly to some, the OP replies that we were able to get from the sources we had access to - Wayback Archive, KotK, Maxine and various caches. This is well under way, and should be done in the next couple of weeks. The amount of posts is about 18 fold vs the Sh.org OP threads recovered so this will take quite some time to import properly.

@dreamtime will be announcing some down time in advance of this and the site will be down for a few hours - still undetermined on exact timing required as all this work needs to be completed and tested first. The OP replies will not be injected directly into the original OPs, instead you will need to click a link at the bottom of the OP to access them. Efforts will be made to attribute all the post replies to the original authors assuming they have joined SH.net.

Edit: Please PM us if your new username is different on SH.net vs SH.org. The users we know of so far are listed below.



Old


----------



## rwiser (Oct 1, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Lost In Time said:
> 
> 
> > So true. For me, reading the comments to the threads were like snuggling up with long-lost books on a cold winter's night by an antiquitech crackling fire. They are missed.
> ...


The more the merrier.  New members always welcome.


----------

